# phenolic router table 24x32 sagging, fixes?



## nojrd (Dec 26, 2011)

I recently purchased a Bench Dog phenolic router table. It was warped even without the weight of the router and lift. Exchanged for a new one, which is perfectly flat. I'm concerned that it will be a matter of time before weight, use, and gravity catch up to it and cause it to sag. I have a baltic birch sub base and would like to add a gusset to the bottom of the baltic birch to help keep it flat. 
Any suggestions on what to use? Aluminum angle vs steel? How much does the metal stretch? Form, angle vs some fence extrusion? Something from 80/20?
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm guessing it is an issue with phenolic tops... seeing how Jessem reinforces their tops.

That looks like a pretty substantial aluminum angle. Maybe follow their idea?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, John.

If you are worried that the table will sag, I would reinforce with transverse lengths of aluminum angle close to the insert base.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the Router Workshop tables do not sag with Formica and I am in the process of building 3 tables of similar design with phenolic impregnated Baltic birch plywood. I noticed the phenolic does mark from clamping pressure. I believe if you use similar support you should not have any problems.


----------



## nojrd (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks for the input. I recall seeing the supports on the Jessem phenolic router table with built in lift. Interesting that Jessem did not have these on their prior phenolic table. If Jessem selected aluminum, I trust it will work. I thought aluminum would be more likely to stretch and sag than steel. Even so, getting a dead flat piece of aluminum would be much easier anyway, so aluminum wins. 
I have a 3/4 baltic birch flat base with 3/4 inch phenolic top. It will support an incra Master II lift, Porter Cable 7518, and Rocker sheet steel box. Put it all on a scale and got 36 lbs! Furthermore, the inside rail measures of the stand are 21x16 inches unsupport. Think it best to reinforce the belly from sagging.


----------

